

New Macs Leak - Nick5a1
http://9to5mac.com/2012/06/06/new-macs-spec-sheet-leaks-out-into-the-internet-pricing-and-names-included/

======
reitzensteinm
If the retina MacBook Pros are real, Apple really is throwing down the
gauntlet here.

And not just because of their advantage in hardware; Windows is notoriously
hard to program for in a resolution independent way, and the first double
resolution laptop displays are going to cause early adopters no end of pain.
Even if Windows 8 brings APIs to fix it, the long tail of apps are not going
to be updated any time soon.

I expect this to be an unusually large and concrete reason for everyday people
to choose a Mac laptop for the next few years. Side by side, Macs will look
amazing. Looked at a 3GS recently? Eww.

Of course, this is assuming OS X has resolution independence nailed; though
I'd be amazed if they shipped this if that wasn't the case.

------
benjaminwootton
I've been hanging on for a Macbook Air 11" in the hope they reduce the size of
the bezel and possibly increase resolution.

That will be a seriously nice piece of kit if they do!

------
serverascode
Not an apple fanboi, but really happy about super resolution displays...sick
of 24" HD displays. HD is for TVs.

------
josephcooney
Way to go somewhere in Australia for leaking the details.

